# Current Icons on the topic listings



## cupper (4 May 2013)

I've noticed lately a few topics where the message icon selected had nothing to do with the topic at had. Specifically a few used the EME flag when the subject was clearly unrelated to Electrical and Mechanical Engineers.

Sure I'm picking at nits, I fully admit it. But Corps /; Branch / Regimental pride is important, and I'm sure members of the Armored Corps woudn't want their Corps icon posted on a topic discussing Naval Operations, and so forth.

Just my  :2c:


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 May 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> I've noticed lately a few topics where the message icon selected had nothing to do with the topic at had. Specifically a few used the EME flag when the subject was clearly unrelated to Electrical and Mechanical Engineers.
> 
> Sure I'm picking at nits, I fully admit it. But Corps /; Branch / Regimental pride is important, and I'm sure members of the Armored Corps woudn't want their Corps icon posted on a topic discussing Naval Operations, and so forth.
> 
> Just my  :2c:




I think you'll find that the icon is selected by the member; I usually use the Army icon (from the dropdown list headed Message icon: just below the Subject block.


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 May 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that the icon is selected by the member; I usually use the Army icon (from the dropdown list headed Message icon: just below the Subject block.




But this time I chose the C&E icon, which I am also "qualified" to use.


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 May 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> But this time I chose the C&E icon, which I am also "qualified" to use.




And now the Infantry icon - also "qualified."


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 May 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> And now the Infantry icon - also "qualified."




And I could have chosen from about 10 different rank icons ... I spent quite a while as a lieutenant colonel.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 May 2013)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> And I could have chosen from about 10 different rank icons ... I spent quite a while as a lieutenant colonel.





Too bad there isn't a "CENTURION" icon........

 ;D :surrender:


----------



## cupper (4 May 2013)

I take your point and agree heartily. However, the posts I referred to the OP used an EME icon, and looking at their profiles they clearly were not EME members.


----------



## Shamrock (5 May 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Sure I'm picking at nits, I fully admit it. But Corps /; Branch / Regimental pride is important, and I'm sure members of the Armored Corps woudn't want their Corps icon posted on a topic discussing Naval Operations, and so forth.



We also like it spelled correctly.


----------



## cupper (5 May 2013)

My apologies, but when you have your OS set for 'Merican it's hard to type using the Queen's Colonial English. ;D

ARMOURED!


----------



## Journeyman (6 May 2013)

I thought the Corps was "Armour."


...with "Armoured" meaning you had slabs of metal bolted to you or something.  :dunno:


----------



## cupper (6 May 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I thought the Corps was "Armour."
> 
> 
> ...with "Armoured" meaning you had slabs of metal bolted to you or something.  :dunno:



I'm just a dumb wrench bender, what do I know? ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 May 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I thought the Corps was "Armour."
> 
> 
> ...with "Armoured" meaning you had slabs of metal bolted to you or something.  :dunno:



Royal Canadian Armoured Corps

The only plate we carry around is the one in our head.


----------



## Shamrock (6 May 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I thought the Corps was "Armour."
> 
> 
> ...with "Armoured" meaning you had slabs of metal bolted to you or something.  :dunno:



Until a couple of weeks ago, we were the Armour Branch.  We are back to them malapropistic yet historical "Royal Canadian Armoured Corps"


----------

